# A few from the house and garden



## davholla (Dec 8, 2016)

A hibernating caterpillar found on the grass



EF7A0088caterpillar_01 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Dicranopalpus ramosus again second time this year I have seen it which is a lot more than never in the past, this is an unusual pose for this harvestman



EF7A9976Harvestman by davholla2002, on Flickr
A very small mite about 0.2 mm long - this was in my stick insect cage





EF7A0169mite by davholla2002, on Flickr

Beetle larva




EF7A0107beetlesstack4 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

